

Structured Procrastination - rwl
http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/

======
i-blis
This is a pretty well known text, almost a classical on procrastination.
Posted on HN at least once in 6 months.

~~~
pasbesoin
Yes, if you search for some older threads, there have been some pretty
interesting and extensive discussions.

